# US-Gesetzentwurf gegen "Cybercrime-Freihäfen"



## Newsfeed (26 März 2010)

Im US-Senat gibt es einen Vorstoß für einen "International Cybercrime Reporting and Cooperation Act", demzufolge das Weiße Haus im Interesse der Sicherheit des Internets bedrohliche Länder auflisten und notfalls mit Sanktionen belegen soll.

Weiterlesen...


----------

